# Help with Bulb. ID please



## rcb (Mar 9, 2014)

I've lost the tag for this one, but hoping someone can help me ID it? You can see the buds in the picture, and they bloom on extremely short spikes. Also the pseudobulbs are pretty distinctive.

Any ideas?





Thanks,

Renee


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2014)

That looks like either patens or macranthum RCB.

But there are a handful of others in that stenochilus tribe with upsidedown flowers and super shreddy stolons like that.

I've also seen macranthum labeled as chinensis or cochinchinense (or similar)


----------



## rcb (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Rick.

It may be macranthum, or at least I received it labeled as macranthum. I'll post a pic when the buds open.

Again thank you

Renee


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2014)

rcb said:


> Thanks Rick.
> 
> It may be macranthum, or at least I received it labeled as macranthum. I'll post a pic when the buds open.
> 
> ...



Your welcome Renee. Looks like you should be seeing open blooms any day:wink:


----------



## rcb (Mar 21, 2014)

Returned home last night to find two of the buds open. These are the best pictures I was able to get today, front, back and side views. 













Thanks for any opinions!

Renee


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2014)

macranthum

Does it smell like cloves or pumpkin pie?


----------



## rcb (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Rick, it looked like the pictures I've seen of macranthum, but its nice to have it confirmed.

Yes, a clove smell, although it isn't very strong, I have to get in close to smell it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2014)

rcb said:


> Yes, a clove smell, although it isn't very strong, I have to get in close to smell it.



Late in the day. Try at noon after watering.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree -- macranthum.


----------

